# .



## mu93ka (Nov 23, 2006)

.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

What brand is the .243 brass, Winchester, Federal, Remington ?


----------



## mu93ka (Nov 23, 2006)

looks like its mostly all winchester


----------

